# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  có mạng nhưng không vào được mạng

## tipi.vn

chào mọi người.

mới đây mình hay gặp tình trạng như thế này, nhà xài mạng fpt, kết nối hoài lúc được lúc không, hôm qua đợi hoài không vô được nên gọi lên fpt hỏi thử, người ta kiểm tra và báo vẫn có kết nối mạng, nhưng máy tính thì không kết nối được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

mở ff lên thì nó báo thế này 



ai biết giúp dùm hen..

tks!

----------


## HotArchives

cái này có thể là do lỗi bên dịch vụ nên theo mình bạn nên gọi họ xuống kiểm tra xem sao.

----------


## linhti0209

bạn có thể download chương trình này về, sau đó chạy để nó fix lỗi, nếu fix đc thì bạn post lên cho mọi người cùng xem nhé.

[download]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=204[/download]

nếu sau khi fix xong mà vẫn ko chạy đc, mình sẽ hướng dẫn tiếp.


chúc bạn may mắn

----------


## seotn

không biết *nubi* xài ie ko?thử xem ie có vào được mạng ko?

----------


## vasmobifone

cách kiểm tra xem máy bạn có mạng tốt nhất chính là lệnh ping (trừ khi máy bạn bị vô hiệu hóa giao thức tcp/ip). 
command: ping 192.168.1.1 -t (với modem của fpt)
nếu trường hợp ping có reply thì hãy kiểm tra lại trình duyệt của bạn.

----------


## lephiet

> bạn có thể download chương trình này về, sau đó chạy để nó fix lỗi, nếu fix đc thì bạn post lên cho mọi người cùng xem nhé.
> 
> [download]http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=204[/download]
> 
> nếu sau khi fix xong mà vẫn ko chạy đc, mình sẽ hướng dẫn tiếp.
> 
> 
> chúc bạn may mắn


cái link này có 1 con virus nếu down nó báo lỗi thì bạn thử thêm vài lần nữa nhé

không vào được mạng cũng có nhiều lí do lắm bạn 
đầu tiên bạn bạn ping đến địa chỉ dns của fpt ( 210.245.31.10 )nó nè
nếu không dc thì coi lại đầu dây cắm mạng bạn nhé
nếu thấy reply thì có nghĩa là mạng nhà bạn vẫn đc kết nối
tiếp theo nếu nhà bạn có nối mạng lan thì bạn nên coi lại ip đã khớp chưa<chỉnh cho khớp>
kiểm tra lại trình duyệt web của bạn nhé

scan virus cái cho chắc ăn
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## tantran24

bạn coi có lở tay disable trong network connections ko nha.

----------

